
What are the best acquisitions of all time? - treblig
https://www.acquired.fm/episodes/acquired-top-ten-the-best-acquisitions-of-all-time
======
bgrynol
This is so good!

The "Dark Horse" in spot two is quite the outlier

As for number 1, I think they got the GOAT right. IG has proven to be a
ridiculously good acquisition…not just in economic value, but also in how
quickly the platform grew, given the team size of 13 when it was acquired

------
thisguyeddie
Let's get that DoubleClick episode out! Gotta hear that story. Interesting
that y'all went with absolute dollar amount! Did not think that Instagram
would have made that sort of money!

------
byeager
Still not sure about Marvel making the list over Pixar, I get the numbers, but
there is something intangible that feels like it is getting overlooked.

------
smedawar
Can't wait to listen!

